

Pixitar: Pixelated Live Avatars - pixitar


======
pixitar
Pixitar stands for Pixelated Live Avatar. It's a webapp that shares a
pixelated picture of yourself every so often in order to foster closeness
amongst distributed teams. Think "peripheral vision" over your webcam.
pixitar.com

Checkout our video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8PSeiNRBxo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8PSeiNRBxo)

Pretty simple: Would you use this? Would you pay for it? How much? And what
suggestions do you have about the experience?

Thank you!

~~~
mohammadmansur
I think the you've identified a valid need, but your video fails to
communicate (in my opinion) that your solution is fulfilling the need
properly.

Let's just start with the video. The awkward video stills take up too much of
the video, and the music is horrible.

With the negatives out of the way, on to the positives. The real-time avatars
for increased closeness pitch really clicks for me. I'm just not sure if
pixelation is the way to go. Maybe a more artistic filter (cartoonify, sketch,
water-color, brush-stroke) would do the trick.

I wouldn't use or pay for it since I don't manage distributed teams so I'm not
your targeted customer, but I'm wondering if Pixitar by itself would be enough
for someone to adopt it. Maybe if it were a plugin or somehow worked with
collaboration tools like Lync, Skype, Convo, Yammer etc. it would be a much
better proposal.

Best of luck and points for thinking different :)

~~~
pixitar
Thank you for your feedback!

------
jpetersonmn
I would not use something like this. Basically it reminds of trying to video
chat on dial-up or something.

~~~
pixitar
Not even for its retro appeal? :)

